# Biken im März/April bei angenehmen Wetter



## Günni0808 (27. November 2010)

Hy Leute,

wir (meine Frau und ich) suchen einen netten Spot, wo man im März/April bei angenehmen Temperaturen und ein wenig Sonne, die ersten Trailmeter des Jahres erleben kann. Strecken- und Trailanspruch liegen im normalen Mittelfeld. Die Suche ergab bereits folgendes:

Zypern = teuer, nicht so tolle und schwer zu findende Strecken

Ligurien = ganz angenehme Strecken, Anreise mit eigenem PKW und Bike

Kanaren = gibt's da gute Veranstalter/Verleiher?

Also mal raus mit Euren Vorschläge, Anregungen und Ergänzungen.


----------



## 4mate (27. November 2010)

Kanaren:

*Biken Teneriffa: MTB Teneriffa,*

*Bike Point El Medano*

_Mountainbike_ auf _Gran Canaria_

*Mountain Bike Vermietung Lanzarote,*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (27. November 2010)

Tip ! Sind seit 8 Jahren immer die letzte Aprilwoche auf Mallorca.
Wobei das Wetter manchmal durchwachsen sein kann.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (27. November 2010)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Ligurien = ganz angenehme Strecken, Anreise mit eigenem PKW und Bike


----------



## ombre998 (13. Dezember 2010)

servus,,

ist jemand die zweite märz woche unten?

enduro bis freeride zum besten!

grüße
tommy


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Dezember 2010)

Servus!
Bikers Inn auf La Gomera: http://bikers-inn.eu/


----------



## ombre998 (15. Dezember 2010)

moinsn..

ich meinte mallorca,
jemand vom 8.3 bis 15.3 dort?

grüße
tommy


----------



## MATTESM (15. Dezember 2010)

präzisiere ligurien: 
finale ligure  -  bekannter spot mit shuttle service und tourmöglichkeiten im ersten stock. 
hinterland von imperia / dolcedo / diano marina  -  bis dato völlig unbekannt, sehr viele trails, freeridestrecken (shuttle) in diano marina/san bartolomeo... 

zumindest im april explodiert dort die natur und alles blüht vielfarbigst. wie du  in der signatur siehst unser neues lieblingsrevier. wenn du auf eigene faust runter willst und fragen zu wasauchimmer hast meld dich!

grüße
mathias


----------



## Der Kassenwart (15. Dezember 2010)

günni, ich empfehle dir teneriffa. stabiles wetter, immer angenehme temperaturen, kaum regen, regelmäßige flüge (direkt od über madrid). 
die hauptsache aber, es ist ein richtig geiles trailrevier! war schon 3x dort. kann dir den veranstalter mtb-active.com nur ans herz legen.


----------



## Günni0808 (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten, habe jetzt das Bikecamp auf Zypern gebucht . Freu mich jetzt schon.


----------



## rayc (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte dir ist Zypern zu teuer?

Das Bikecamp (der Mountainbike) würde ich als unverschämt teuer bezeichen.
Für den Wochenpreis fliege ich 2 Wochen auf die Kanaren incl. Unterkunft und Touren über eien Bikestation.

Ich war 2000 in Zypern in Polis, damals über eine Leserreise der BiekSportsNews.

Trails gibt es da unten nicht so viel, trotzdem würde ich gerne wieder mal hin.

Es wäre nett wenn du deine Eindrücke (nach der Reise) hier schilden würdest.
Hast du ein GPS?
Dann natürlich  auch die Tracks zu den Touren 

Ray

P.S..: Für deinen übernächsten Urlaub merke dir mal Sierra Nevada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KurzerFlo (16. Dezember 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> P.S..: Für deinen übernächsten Urlaub merke dir mal Sierra Nevada


 
da kann ich wirklich nur zustimmen!!

Auf einschlägigen Seiten kannst du dir die Trails mal anschauen, ich war erst vor knapp nem Jahr in San Francisco und habe mir (mit dem Caravan und nem miesen MTB xD) einige Trails angeschaut! Es lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2010)

KurzerFlo schrieb:


> da kann ich wirklich nur zustimmen!!
> 
> Auf einschlägigen Seiten kannst du dir die Trails mal anschauen, ich war erst vor knapp nem Jahr in San Francisco und habe mir (mit dem Caravan und nem miesen MTB xD) einige Trails angeschaut! Es lohnt sich wirklich.



Da kann ich dir auch zustimmen 
Die Sierra Nevada in den Staaten ist sehr schön. War da auch mal (allerdings ohne Mtb), und kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man da sehr gut biken kann. 

Was @rayc meinte, ist allerdings die "originale" Sierra Nevada im Süden Spaniens! http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_Nevada_(Spanien)
Das Gute liegt eben manchmal näher, als man denkt


----------



## The Gap (16. Dezember 2010)

Im März solltest du am Gardasee auch schon gute Bedingungen vorfinden, allerdings findest du auch sehr viele Steine... viel Spaß!


----------



## wurzeldödel (16. Dezember 2010)

Die Halbinsel Krim - vor allem das Krimgebirge direkt am Schwarzen Meer- scheint mir für das zeitige Frühjahr ein guter Tipp zu sein. 

2011 werden wir die Location mal erkunden. Wer Lust hat dabei zu sein schickt eine PN
der Wurzeldödel


----------



## gunse66 (25. Januar 2011)

GOMERA ist der Hammer! Bikers-Inn empfehlenswert, GT-Hardtails und Fullies
in gutem und gewartetem Zustand. Bin selbst im März wieder da (Wandern, Biken, Faulenzen)...


----------



## KurzerFlo (26. Januar 2011)

bin ab kommendem Dienstag auf Lanzerote.. mit meinen bekloppten Trithletfreunden... wird bestimmt wahnsinnig unlustig xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bingoh (27. Januar 2011)

Weiß jemand wie es mit dem Comer See zu der Zeit ausschaut ?


----------



## clemson (27. Januar 2011)

bingoh schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es mit dem Comer See zu der Zeit ausschaut ?



kommt ganz drauf an wie die Wetterlage ist und die Schneelage...
kann wunderbar sein oder aber a rechter Krampf...beides scho erlebt


----------



## bingoh (27. Januar 2011)

Ja, das dachte ich mir so schon. Dann wirds eben kurzfristig entschieden. Gibt ja schließlich nicht nur den Comer See


----------



## Deleted 4950 (27. Januar 2011)

bingoh schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es mit dem Comer See zu der Zeit ausschaut ?



2010 waren wir im April am Comer See, war schon noch sehr frisch, zum biken aber O.K. - am Malojapass dagegen ging ohne Winter Reifen nix...



Wir fahren zum biken nicht einmal nach Sizilien vor Mitte März...


----------



## Flokii (8. Februar 2022)

Jo ich greife das Thema nochmal auf.
Ich will Ende April irgendwo hin.

Muss mit dem Auto gut erreichbar sein von Salzburg aus.
 Liste: Gardasee, Schnee??
Ligurien..?
Istrien..?!?

Was sind eure Favs im mit dem Auto erreichbaren Gebiet?

lG Flokii


----------



## p100473 (9. Februar 2022)

Luberon, Südfrankreich.....


----------

